# Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources Pilot Job Opportunity



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2007)

http://www.gojobs.gov.on.ca/Preview.aspx?JobID=4492

Job Ad 
Ministry:     Ministry of Natural Resources 
Division:     Aviation & Forest Fire Management Branch/Aviation Services 
Position Title:     ROTARY WING PILOT 
Duration:     1 Permanent 
Location:     149 Ghost Lake Road, Dryden, P8N 2Z5, North Region 

Compensation Group:     OPSEU 
Salary:     $1,190.82 - $1,405.00 (MplusM) per week* 
Position Status:     Open 
Job Code:     17267 - Pilot 4 
Schedule:     6 
Category:     Maintenance and Trades 
Job ID:     4492 

Are you a self-motivated, organized and people oriented helicopter pilot looking for a diverse and rewarding career opportunity in an environment that encourages continuous learning and career growth? If so, then consider this exciting opportunity with the Ministry of Natural Resources. You will perform Pilot-in-Command flight and related duties on single-engine rotary winged aircraft. The benefits of this career include excellent compensation while working scheduled weekly rotations from a both home base location and remote operating facilities in northern Ontario. The abilities to travel away from base, sometimes for extended periods, to work overtime and to work in adverse conditions are requirements of this position.

Qualifications: valid Commercial Rotary Wing Pilot licence and restricted radiotelephone operators certificate; minimum 2000 hours experience as Pilot-in-Command; thorough knowledge of the Canadian Air Regulations, proficiency in flying Bell 206L1, AS 350 B2, and/or EC 130 B4, and other single-engine type helicopters; ability to become proficient in executive transport, fish planting, vertical reference long line and external load operations, and animal capture; knowledge of weather, fire behaviour, suppression strategy/methods; sound judgment and decisiveness in stressful/emergency situations; good communication, public relations, and report writing skills; knowledge of Occupational Health and Safety Act; ability to pass Canadian and U.S. Transport Agency screening; valid passport or ability to acquire; ability to travel out of province; ability to acquire firearms acquisition certificate. 

Posting Date: Friday, November 23, 2007 
Closing Date: Friday, December 07, 2007

Applications must be received by the end of the closing date with the Job ID number quoted.

Apply online
or send application to:  Northern Recruitment Centre, Ministry of Government and Consumer Services
159 Cedar Street, Suite 404
Sudbury, Ontario, P3E 6A5
Fax: (705) 564-9165

Only applicants selected for interview will be contacted. 
OPS employees are required to quote their WIN EMPLOYEE ID number when applying to positions. 

The Ontario Public Service is an equal opportunity employer. 
Accommodation will be provided in accordance with the Ontario Human Rights Code. 

*Indicates that the salary listed includes the maximum plus merit, in accordance with the OPSEU Collective Agreement.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (23 Nov 2007)

I would have thought they'd pay better. That salary seems a tad low


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2007)

Nice to go along with a pension though......


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Nov 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I would have thought they'd pay better. That salary seems a tad low



That's actually marginally higher than industry standard for a light single engine helo domestically.

G2G


----------

